# C/F Trunk



## johnebp (May 8, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone had a CF trunk for their Nissan. If you do, show it off!


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

dont think anyone has one but scorching is making some if he can get enough people


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

yea, theyre currently trying to design one for us....should be good


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

FIber Images is making an carbon fiber trunk right now...


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

That's what I heard also, don't you think the rear will look funny without the wing?? Maybe they could make with the rear wing in carbon fiber too, that a be dope!!


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

Or maybe not? Photoshop that I wanna see what it'd look like.


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

scorchin is making that whale tail style drift spoiler out of C/F i believe


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

they have CF trunks for the 200sx on the sr20 forum..
I asked about the sentra but there was not enought demand..


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

anyone know the price range?? $400-700?


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

That C/F whale tale on the back of a C/F trunk lid would be tha shizel. I would hop on it in a heart beat.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Thank you for using "Whale Tail" instead of Whale Fin


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

No problem. I want one those look dope!!


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I think a CF trunk would look dope probably really costly.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

the one they are making for the 200sx has the wing already molded on it


----------



## rkeith (Jan 12, 2003)

StreeEdwellR said:


> *That's what I heard also, don't you think the rear will look funny without the wing?? Maybe they could make with the rear wing in carbon fiber too, that a be dope!! *


heyyyyy.... I have a 200 w/o a spoiler and it doesnt look bad....


----------



## StreEtdraggR (Jul 4, 2003)

I think the rear, without the wing, makes the front of the car look real long. I'm not tryin' to diss, I'm jus' sayin' I think they look better with some kind of wing on the back that's all.


----------

